# New Dream Theater track June 29th 11AM EST! (Track is up now)



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 28, 2011)

Got an email from Roadrunner subscription, which says so!

Song that we'll hear is called "On The Backs Of Angels". Can't wait.

Mods: I think that this shouldn't be moved to the drama thread since this has nothing to do with Portnoy.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 28, 2011)

Now all that's left is to see where did they choose to go now with their sound... 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 28, 2011)

Woo! This will be a great way to celebrate my birthday once I'm fully awake!


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am now a million shades of nervous and excited. I hope it's good; it seems like a title fit for a Rush song...


----------



## Neil (Jun 28, 2011)

The new album has also been named and is to be released September 12th 2011

Cant help but think they might have rushed this, under 2 months to write, record and mix a new album seems too quick to rival the goodness of Images & Words (enter your favourite early DT album here*)


Album Name: A Dramatic Turn of Events

1. On the Backs of Angels
2. Build Me Up, Break Me Down
3. Lost Not Forgotten
4. This is the Life
5. The Shaman's Trance
6. Outcry
7. Far From Heaven
8. Breaking All Illusions
9. Beneath The Surface


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 28, 2011)

Rushed? They had planned on beginning recording in January for a long time, and the recording-to-mastering-to-release time seems to be about on par with what they normally do, as well as the time between albums.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up 

I'm not one to usually rub one's nose in it, but the irony made me 



> The CD was mixed by Andy Wallace, *who has previously worked with AVENGED SEVENFOLD*...



BLABBERMOUTH.NET - DREAM THEATER: New Song To Be Made Available Tomorrow


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's gonna be interesting to see where they've gone with this one. The last two albums IMO were a massive diassapointment, and it's a shame portnoy's gone. But hey, maybe that'll be what'll kick them into putting out a good album...


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Mop said:


> ...The last two albums IMO were a massive diassapointment, and it's a shame portnoy's gone. But hey, maybe that'll be what'll kick them into putting out a good album...



"Agree to disagree"


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 28, 2011)

Tbh, I think out of the two, Systematic Chaos was probably the better one, theres a few tracks there I could get on with.

Co-incidentally, I also disagree with most people on account of my dislike of Anchorman


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 28, 2011)

DOUBLEPOSTEDITZOMG

so like, how do you delete posts on this forum then? Back on MX ut was under EDIT....


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 28, 2011)

The_Mop said:


> Tbh, I think out of the two, Systematic Chaos was probably the better one, theres a few tracks there I could get on with.
> 
> Co-incidentally, I also disagree with most people on account of my dislike of Anchorman



That settles it. You and I were born to be blood enemies.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 28, 2011)

It's going to suck.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a new DT release and I'm an overbearingly whorish fanboy, so of course I'm peeing myself in anticipation. It'll be interesting what they sound like without MP (if any different) but they definitely picked the right dude for the job.

Also, The Shaman's Trance - SICK song title.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fanboy checking in. I doubt I will sleep tonight I am that FUCKING EXCITED


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 28, 2011)

Goro923 said:


> I am now a million shades of nervous and excited. I hope it's good; it seems like a title fit for a Rush song...



You realize Rush's upcoming album is 'Clockwork Angels' right? If it sounds anything like a Rush song though, it will be amazingly awesome. Now if Rush would only stop touring and finish making that album for me, then tour again thereafter in support of it...


----------



## Rook (Jun 28, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> You realize Rush's upcoming album is 'Clockwork Angels' right? If it sounds anything like a Rush song though, it will be amazingly awesome. Now if Rush would only stop touring and finish making that album for me, then tour again thereafter in support of it...








but I agree, I love Rush, couldn't afford to see them in the UK though 

I'm looking forward to new DT, and I don't believe all this crap about 'how amazingly influential' Portnoy was, Petrucci is clearly the man with the plan, and any drummer that inspires him, and Mangini's as good as any for that, will continue to bring on the Dream-Theatery, ridiculously OTT (at times), epically long goodness.

Rush album would be icing though.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 28, 2011)

I seriously hope, they didn't write this album in two months. 

Apparently, this could possibly a new Dream Theater song or John Petrucci (more sided with that) song.



or these riffs from the auditions.


----------



## MABGuitar (Jun 28, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> or these riffs from the auditions?



Yes, they are from the auditions.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 28, 2011)

why is everyone worried about how long it took them to write it? they wrote train of thought in a week, and thats my favorite album from them. but maybe thats why i don't get it 

either way, another fanboy checking in, i'm excited as crap to hear it. mostly just to see what mangini brings to the table.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 28, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> Yes, they are from the auditions.



I meant to say those riffs could be from the new album and used for jam sessions.


----------



## Shaunheiser (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait!!


----------



## MABGuitar (Jun 28, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I meant to say those riffs could be from the new album and used for jam sessions.



 My bad, that was amazingly obvious yet I've managed to miss that haha!


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 28, 2011)

beneharris said:


> why is everyone worried about how long it took them to write it? they wrote train of thought in a week, and thats my favorite album from them. but maybe thats why i don't get it
> 
> either way, another fanboy checking in, i'm excited as crap to hear it. mostly just to see what mangini brings to the table.



3 weeks. And LTE was written in 1 week and that album blows my mind!

Then there's the first Explorer's Club CD where JP wrote/recorded all his solos in 1 day and they're among the best he's ever done.

Time is no enemy to these guys whatsoever. I won't be listening to this song. I did the same thing with BC&SL and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 28, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> My bad, that was amazingly obvious yet I've managed to miss that haha!



Well I changed because it was asking a question and not being a statement for what I meant. So my bad.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm looking forward to it, but for this album Mangini played the role of "drummer" only. The songs were already done by the time he came onboard, so I'm not expecting a noticeable departure from past DT albums. The next one? Maybe.

If it sounds anything like Black Clouds then I'll be happy, I dig that album (especially Petrucci's less-bass-heavy tone).


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 29, 2011)

Jason2112 said:


> I'm looking forward to it, but for this album Mangini played the role of "drummer" only. The songs were already done by the time he came onboard, so I'm not expecting a noticeable departure from past DT albums. The next one? Maybe.
> 
> If it sounds anything like Black Clouds then I'll be happy, I dig that album (especially Petrucci's less-bass-heavy tone).


To be honest, I don't really want it to be similar to BC&SL. The tones might be great, but composition-wise, it felt really boring to me. Only song I liked was Count of Tuscany pretty much, and even there the lyrics are more than usual-dream-theater-cringe-worthy. 
This is just my opinion of course, but I'd prefer a more old-DT style approach... Or something new altogether, but then of course who know what will it sound like~ 

I'm too lazy to check when does it come out in my time zone, so I'll just stalk around this thread


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jun 29, 2011)

Musicially, it's not that interesting. Lyrically, it is total bullshit and makes me reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hope this isn't a concept album about Portnoy leaving.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 29, 2011)

Just started listening.....the way the intro builds reminds me of pull me under

Edit: Just finished. Actually, there are several parts of this song construction-wise that remind me of pull me under (the intro, the riffing after the solo, ). Not bad, not wowed either. Though this clip has me interested enough to want to check out the rest. MUCH better than BC&SL and Systematic Chaos.


----------



## mgh (Jun 29, 2011)

very in the style of the last album. i liked the start, not sure about the gothic choirs bit, not a very strong chorus. some interesting drumming - nice cymbal work. no new keyboard sounds on this one. a good song but nothing special that makes you go...wow. i like the ending though (very 'pull me under'!)


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 29, 2011)

After repeat listens...I'm thoroughly satisfied, and to think i ever doubted them. Bye-bye Portnoy, I shall not miss you.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it's pretty cool. It definitely sounds like Dream Theater, that's for sure!
I'm looking forward to this album, and this whet my appetite nicely. I think the vocals are a tad too prominent in the mix, but Petrucci strikes once again on the awesome tones front.


----------



## decypher (Jun 29, 2011)

I like it a lot, considering that it has the typical "Aiiiiiiiiiiiii-streeeeeeeeeeeeetch-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall-wooooooooooooooourds-Labrie-chorus". nice drum sound, good keys and the solo is crystal clear as usual...

Edit: the part around 6:47 sounds very Images&Wordish, nice.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, its actually pretty decent.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 29, 2011)

I started finding DT boring back when Train of Thought came out, no change then.


----------



## arkohors (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool song. Drum mix is pretty bad, but the synth work is astounding! Looking forward to this album


----------



## datalore (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds really solid, but very much like a lot of other stuff they've done recently. Mangini's playing doesn't make me miss Portnoy at all, but I think the drums are kind of buried in the mix.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 29, 2011)

3 listens and i love it. either this isn't the final mix or youtube really fucks up dynamics. if i listen from a Train of Thought perspective im not too huge on it, however when i think "progressive come before metal" i think it sounds awesome.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 29, 2011)

Really nice, only thing that is not getting me is the drum composing of Petrucci. Naturally, he's not the most awesome and diverse composer for drums. Other than that it really gets me. Oh, and the mix flaws a little, drums are quiet and keys are too high.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 29, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Musicially, it's not that interesting. Lyrically, it is total bullshit and makes me reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hope this isn't a concept album about Portnoy leaving.



..... the lyrics are about the economy


----------



## Goro923 (Jun 29, 2011)

^Are you sure? 'Coz I'm pretty sure I heard: "Portnoy sry u had to leave brah this one's for u no hard feelings k??"


----------



## datalore (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Really nice, only thing that is not getting me is the drum composing of Petrucci. Naturally, he's not the most awesome and diverse composer for drums. Other than that it really gets me. Oh, and the mix flaws a little, drums are quiet and keys are too high.



What makes you think that John Petrucci wrote the drum parts?


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 29, 2011)

I like how around 1 minute the solo is from the pocket, not out front. Song sounds really cool, kind of more the direction I was hoping they would take, back to the really old stuff, dispensing with most of the 'more metal' elements. Despite those additional metal elements brought them a lot of sales apparently, they are not what I look for in DT. 

Can't hear much in terms of bass on youtube, at least not distinctly. 

Overall I am very pleased.



datalore said:


> What makes you think that John Petrucci wrote the drum parts?



Recent interview with Petrucci, he had programmed all the drum parts when they wrote the album, which looks like it may have been before they even chose the drummer. Or shortly after. It was written entirely by Petrucci, Myung, and Rudess


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 29, 2011)

I totally agree with the mix having issues. I'm not sure why the drums + guitars up front has changed.. maybe they didn't want to make drums as prominent without portnoy? Also, not really liking the drum tone at all but I can't tell if it's the mix or the player. 

Sounds incredibly stale to me. Was this off the last album or the one before that?  Really, what happened to them being "progressive"? It doesn't just mean using time sigs other than 4/4..


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 29, 2011)

There's plenty of non 4/4 measures. Being progressive isn't all about playing in 29/13 you know.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 29, 2011)

2:30 into it: So far, if this was anybody other than Dream Theater, I'd think this were sick as hell. Being Dream Theater, its just pretty cool.

Vocals come in: Way not interested at this point.

Halfway through: Some cool grooves and leads, but the vocal melody has been done a few times before.

I think the gothic choir bits are cool sounding.

Solo: Great, but what would you expect?

The chorus is weak, but the outro groove is hard enough, especially with those choir bits over top. So... let's see what the rest of the album sounds like. I like this better than the last one, at least - doesn't feel too awfully cheesy and that's a big plus.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 29, 2011)

Digging it. I'll definately buythe album when it comes out... unlike last time.

Also, is it me, or did JP's tone get even better? Dat lead tone!!!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 29, 2011)

It's DT I have to love it. Not their best ever, but pretty good. And yes Johns lead tone is superb. That is why he continues to evolve his gear.


----------



## kung_fu (Jun 29, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> There's plenty of non 4/4 measures. _ Being progressive isn't all about playing in 29/13 you know._



Ummm.....isn't that exactly what he was saying?


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 29, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> maybe they didn't want to make drums as prominent without portnoy?



im more willing to bet the drums were like that because of Portnoy. but that could also be my bias shining through


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 29, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Ummm.....isn't that exactly what he was saying?


 
... I didn't want to say anything and start another off tangent but since you mentioned it


----------



## technomancer (Jun 29, 2011)

Just listened to it... I'm interested in hearing the new album now, I had no interest before this


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 29, 2011)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> im more willing to bet the drums were like that because of Portnoy. but that could also be my bias shining through


 
Yeah, same here. I guess this is playing it safe though. Part of me would have wanted them to really use the guy's skill and show the world (so to speak) that they didn't need portnoy.. but then I'm sure someone would say they were being aholes and all that. It just sucks because I still feel like I haven't seen what Mangini can do it the DT context. Would have been more fun for me if they came out blasting.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 29, 2011)

Loved the intro. The rest of the song was "meh". Will probably take more listens for me to love it. 

Dumb question, but did Portnoy write the drum parts ?

PS - Hate the kick. It's typical Portnoy tone which, TO ME, sounds like a baby punching a pillow rolleyes: maybe that's a bit harsh...), but still, don't like the kick


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 29, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Ummm.....isn't that exactly what he was saying?


Oh. Well.. I guess I read it wrong.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. Sounds amazing. Portnoy, you dun goofed.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jun 29, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> Yeah, same here. I guess this is playing it safe though. Part of me would have wanted them to really use the guy's skill and show the world (so to speak) that they didn't need portnoy.. but then I'm sure someone would say they were being aholes and all that. It just sucks because I still feel like I haven't seen what Mangini can do it the DT context. Would have been more fun for me if they came out blasting.



one can only hope that they tear it up as the album progresses


----------



## TimTomTum (Jun 29, 2011)

Like that track. Will see them live in a week! Really stoked to see mangini live and his stage personality.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 29, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Wow. Sounds amazing. Portnoy, you dun goofed.



What do you mean, he joined A7X, far better.

New track is sick. Loving... well, everything on this.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What do you mean, he joined A7X, far better.


----------



## alfaphlex (Jun 29, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Dumb question, but did Portnoy write the drum parts ?


Petrucci did.

...Seriously.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 29, 2011)

This song is fantastic.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jun 29, 2011)

alfaphlex said:


> Petrucci did.
> 
> ...Seriously.


 
Don't they know? Friends don't let guitarist friends write drum parts


----------



## Solodini (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing I haven't heard more interestingly on a bunch of other tracks, DT or otherwise. Meh. **wanders off disinterested**

Doesn't need to be ridiculously complex but there was nothing fresh there, to my ears.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 29, 2011)

The Armada said:


> This song is fantastic.


with all of the skepticism towards it, i can't tell if this is sarcasm or not, but i agree. its the least heavy thing they've done since six degrees, (see what the rest of the album holds) and its kind of a relief. as much as i like their heavy stuff, they haven't really exercised this half of themselves in quite some time.

@ the comments of the mix, i'm sure its youtube causing the problems.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a huge DT fan, use to be in a DT cover band, but I'm also honest. I really don't think this album is going to blow any minds. That single does nothing for me. Nothing memorable really sticks out other than them using "chorus-ahhs" for once. I think it's going to be in the same vein as Octavarium, SC, and Black Clouds. I really hope I'm wrong and the album destroys.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 29, 2011)

Kick needs more click and snare is too thin.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 29, 2011)

Woo! It doesn't suck, actually, it's pretty good!
Petrucci's tone was great, and Labrie's singing was awesome, as usual.



kung_fu said:


> Just started listening.....the way the intro builds reminds me of pull me under
> 
> Edit: Just finished. Actually, there are several parts of this song construction-wise that remind me of pull me under (the intro, the riffing after the solo, ). Not bad, not wowed either. Though this clip has me interested enough to want to check out the rest. MUCH better than BC&SL and Systematic Chaos.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 29, 2011)

This song reminds more in the realm of Liquid Tension Experiment musically (3:01 -3:12). 

Keyboards are louder and etc. 

4:23 - 4:36 has to be one of the most epic keyboard melodies I've heard (very oriental sounding) and with Petrucci awesome rhythm tone on top of that. 

Drums definitely need to be edited more, they sound somewhat muffled at times. 
Really can't speak on Mike. M's part. But the drums under 7:53 - 8:06 definitely have a cool groove (he did change some aspects apparently not everything he did JP wrote). 

Symphonic parts are really cool as well and John.P had a pretty cool solo (tone awesome). 

8:06 - 8:34 is definitely head-bang worthy, love when the 16th notes of the bass drum come in. 

1:32 - 1:50 awesome bass tone. 

James sounds good and his sustaining chorus.

I liked the song it's pretty cool (took a few times to listen through). Definitely looking forward to the next song but I sure hope they fix that mix.


----------



## thedonal (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmm. First listen. Music is OK- vocals didn't set me on fire melody wise. Think it'll take me a few listens to get a real opinion.

I'm starting to be a little aware of how much Rudess labours some of his playing- the bend ups to notes and stuff- not disliking it as such- but it's becoming apparent to me he needs (in my humble) a little more variety in what he offers. That said- I do love his playing. Just sometimes it seems to me that he's repeating a bit.

Only heard this on a crappy pc speaker though so can't judge the mix or all of it completely to be honest. 

I love DT, though, and I'm sure I'll love the ablum...


----------



## MABGuitar (Jun 29, 2011)

I am VERY please with this song, way more than I was was when I heard constant motion for the first time. Now I can't wait for the rest of the songs to come out!


----------



## AfroSamurai (Jun 29, 2011)

Even though it's not the best song of DT it's far better the their latest stuff. I think it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

Infinite Recursion said:


> Musicially, it's not that interesting. Lyrically, it is total bullshit and makes me reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally hope this isn't a concept album about Portnoy leaving.






Pauly said:


> I started finding DT boring back when Train of Thought came out, no change then.




pretty much this. 

doesn't really bother me though, I gave up on enjoying new dream theater music almost a decade ago.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## kamello (Jun 29, 2011)

im the only one who thought about Peruvian Skies listening to this? 
anyways, I liked the song, but I expected a lot more from the solo
(not a 3 minute wank with Rudess, but something with a more ''epic''
feeling), i liked the chorus, very poppy sounding, but is ok, 
sometimes it felt like everything was very ''compressed'' in a 8 
minutes track


----------



## Zei (Jun 29, 2011)

I really like it. The drum part at 2:09 was awesome. LaBrie's voice isn't as annoying as usual (almost a Crush 44, Sonic video game type timbre), and the guitars riff it up nicely. Ruddess is, well, Rudess, and the bass is awesome. Lovin' the tone.

It has me excited for the album!

I lol'd at the title of the album "A Dramatic Turn of Events"  They did that on purpose!


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

Ruddess is Ruddess = corniest, worst keyboard sounds ever. It's like he doesn't even think about it, just goes with the first patch he accidentally hits. Can't believe a guy with such expensive equipment at his disposal has keyboards that sound like this.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 29, 2011)

DLG said:


> Ruddess is Ruddess = corniest, worst keyboard sounds ever. It's like he doesn't even think about it, just goes with the first patch he accidentally hits. Can't believe a guy with such expensive equipment at his disposal has keyboards that sound like this.



Opinion is opinion = don't talk of them as they were facts. And don't use words like "corn" or "naive" to fuel your opinion to be a fact. It's not. I happen to like Rudess' keyboard sounds and I honestly don't think his sounds are corn in any way and fit the music really well.

Carry on.


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Opinion is opinion = don't talk of them as they were facts. And don't use words like "corn" or "naive" to fuel your opinion to be a fact. It's not. I happen to like Rudess' keyboard sounds and I honestly don't think his sounds are corn in any way and fit the music really well.
> 
> Carry on.




hey dude, can you just assume that everything I write on a message board on the internet regarding music that I listened to is my opinion even if I don't explicitly say "in my opinion?" that'll save you a lot of replies telling me that what I wrote is my opinion and not actually a fact.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jun 29, 2011)

DLG said:


> hey dude, can you just assume that everything I write on a message board on the internet regarding music that I listened to is my opinion even if I don't explicitly say "in my opinion?" that'll save you a lot of replies telling me that what I wrote is my opinion and not actually a fact.



Everybody else does.

I'm not trying to start a flamewar, I totally respect the fact that you, or someone else doesn't like Rudess' sounds. The thing I don't get is that why wouldn't you "believe a guy with such expensive equipment at his disposal has keyboards that sound like this." You make it really sound like he was a total dumbass or was 'doing his job wrong'. Ofcourse it is your opinion, but the way you put it was misleading.

Or then I'm just reading with fanboy goggles.


----------



## DLG (Jun 29, 2011)

fair enough. 

After listening a couple more times, I will admit that it is easily a lot better than most everything on the last album, however, a lot of the parts sound very familiar. One instrumental part sounds exactly like an LTE part and the chorus sounds just like something off SFAM but I can't put my finger on either.


----------



## Lon (Jun 29, 2011)

mix sucks, dunno what to say about the song yet, its definatley an improvement to BC&SL...

and the mix is just off, in 720p youtube of course does degrade soudn quality but you can judge a mix... it really fatigues my ears, i'm always trying to hear the drums or hear guitars or hear keyboards but its just not separated enough, it gets tiring to listen to it (i played the song on my hifi and my HS80's... on the monitors its a tad better but after a minute the new found clarity washes away)


----------



## Zei (Jun 29, 2011)

DLG said:


> Ruddess is Ruddess = corniest, worst keyboard sounds ever. It's like he doesn't even think about it, just goes with the first patch he accidentally hits. Can't believe a guy with such expensive equipment at his disposal has keyboards that sound like this.



Eh, I like him. Though his Video Diary 5 thing is what I think of when I hear him. I still think he did a good job on the song even if he does use the same patches in every song I listen to.


----------



## datalore (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds = corn.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 29, 2011)

I liked BC&SL...


----------



## KoenDercksen (Jun 29, 2011)

I quite like it, composition wise it starts off great, then sucks, and then gets better towards the end...

Overall solid track, I love the drumwork. Rudess' sounds are what make him who he is 

ALL IN MY OPINION.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 29, 2011)

No Portnoy vocals= THANK FUCK.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 29, 2011)

I FUCKING LOVE IT!!!

/fanboyism

Seriously though...I love it. Not their best track, as it almost sounds like previous DT offerings are what influenced this (Pull me under, Wither, Peruvian Skies, etc), but what can you honestly expect with a band that's released this many progressive albums? 

I'll buy the album.
I'll listen to it till the CD player in the truck scratches the disk (takes about 2 months of constant playing right now)
I'll then re-buy the album and rip it to my iPod.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 29, 2011)

Love it! Very opeth like intro which was win!
keys sound amazing, and petrucci's tone has gotten heaps better, not that it was bad at all before


----------



## TimSE (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 29, 2011)

I really enjoyed this song. It gave the Images and Words feel but with some of their new edge. This is definitely a great progression from previous albums. However, I really have enjoyed the past few albums...probably because I am a fanboy


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 29, 2011)

Pretty standard dream theater stuff tbh, fairly boiler plate. Hope the rest of the album is more interesting than this.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 29, 2011)

Jordan Rudess is a wizard.


----------



## Espaul (Jun 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Jordan Rudess is the wizard.



Fix'd


----------



## GSingleton (Jun 29, 2011)

They are usually hit or miss with me. I didn't really like this track but It's dream theater. I have to be in the mood for the vocals. I also wasn't feelin the drums. Just...felt too produced to me.


----------



## ayambakar (Jun 29, 2011)

anything that gives me goosebumps is win. 

and this song definitely is win. although something is missing in the mix... drums a little dull, no bass... but hey, it's youtube.

honestly, I'm stoked for this album.

EDIT: damn, should've listened to the 720p version. this nullified my complaints.


----------



## pineappleman (Jun 29, 2011)

Meh, it's the same Dream Theater I loved and then grew to dismiss as over-theatrical wank.


----------



## PostOrganic (Jun 29, 2011)

Doesn't sound like the last 2 albums so I'm pretty fucking happy about that. Has a similar feel to some of the older stuff. At least I'm actually interested in hearing the rest of the album now.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Warning: fanboy opinion follows: The relative levels of the instruments are fantastic, bass and keys are finally standing out, but I won't judge too much from 720p youtube quality; I'll wait until the CD sits in my hand. Otherwise, I'm on my 4th listen... DT is back and better than ever!


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 30, 2011)

I agree with DLG; since Moore left the keyboardists have been Petrucci's comedy sidekicks. Back in the 90's keyboards were improving rapidly, so it's only to be expected that they sounded a bit strange...

It took me a while to work out, but this concept helped me understand DT better:
JP = Luke Skywalker
JR/any keyboard player post Moore = R2D2

Specifically regarding sounds used for keyboard solo's/interludes, of course there are many exceptions.

...But that's just MY opinion...



I enjoyed it and thought it was generous to put a single online for free. I wonder what Portnoy would've played, but Mangini did a professional job. Always good to hear new DT!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 30, 2011)

I swear to god the voices at the beginning are saying scooby doo...am i the only one hearing this?


----------



## kaanman36 (Jun 30, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> It gave the Images and Words feel but with some of their new edge.



This is exactly how I felt listening to it the first couple of times.

Unlike a lot of people on this board, I have enjoyed every DT album. Each one has it's own personality and tone to it. 

I will definitely get the new album when it come out in September.

Now, to listen to this song a few dozen more times.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like Dream Theater. I got over them years ago but this is satisfactory.


----------



## atimoc (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what to think. I mean the track does sound good and all, but after three background listens I'm having a hard time remembering any parts, as none of them really stood out to me. Well, apart from Rudess' piano interlude (really happy that he used piano sounds there instead of a synth lead, by the way).

Then again, Rite of Passage didn't do much for me either but I ended up enjoying BC&SL. Interesting to see how the full album pans out in any case.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 30, 2011)

Fucking amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 30, 2011)

If there was more synth going on (at times), it could almost fit on Awake musically.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jun 30, 2011)

The song is (in my opinion) much better than what I've been hearing from them as of late. Its weird you can hear little snippets of different older DT songs in there, almost subliminal. Petrucci's tone is awesome. The drums, not so much. And I actually hear the bass guitar in there...looks like satan's having a snowball fight.


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 30, 2011)

Ive been a dt fan for quite some time, but I honestly found that song incredibly boring and stereotypical


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 1, 2011)

I love this song. But, I'm also a massive Mangini fanboy, I love his playing.


----------



## yidcorer (Jul 1, 2011)

Anything Dream Theater does sounds like Dream Theater. Why? Because they are Dream Theater.


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 1, 2011)

yidcorer said:


> Anything Dream Theater does sounds like Dream Theater. Why? Because they are Dream Theater.



Mind = fucked.


----------



## Harry (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh, this song just continues to reinforce my thoughts of that apart from a few songs here and there from 2000 to 2007 (usually about one to two good songs per album), the band has just about been musically kaput since 2000.
Jordan's playing in particular has really really ruined it for me.
I absolutely cannot stomach his lack of tastefulness and horrible sounding synth patches that absolutely grate on my ears, it's just too much for me.

The band made a HUGE mistake when they decided to let band members start producing their music rather than using an outside producer.
An outside producer can help to keep a band on track, tell them to cut the fat where needed and just keep it sounded focused and strong.
Because there hasn't been anyone there to tell them to trim the fat and to keep their musical ego in check, they just started to write absolutely bloated, drawn out songs with many that could easily have had half of the useless sections taken out of them, and a ridiculous amount of noodling that just shows the total, utter lack of focus the band has now.

It really bothers me, because I love pretty much all their 90s work and they are all exceptionally talented musicians, but they just lost the plot a long time ago IMHO


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 1, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Ive been a dt fan for quite some time, but I honestly found that song incredibly boring and stereotypical



My feelings, too. Newer DT songs all sound so similar: mid-tempo with a wash of over-played keys, un-heavy heavy guitar playing, simplistic vocal melodies, and lyrics that try way too hard.

Any time when I yearn for the musical dynamics and the emotive fidelity of Falling Into Infinity... maybe the band shouldn't have jumped into the studio right after part of their creative core left.


----------



## DLG (Jul 1, 2011)

this prog site I write a column for is going to have a live streaming chat with ruddess, if anyone is interested

The World of Jordan Rudess &#8211; Live Chat : Prog Sphere


----------



## Animus (Jul 2, 2011)

DLG said:


> Ruddess is Ruddess = corniest, worst keyboard sounds ever. It's like he doesn't even think about it, just goes with the first patch he accidentally hits. Can't believe a guy with such expensive equipment at his disposal has keyboards that sound like this.




Well I think the whole band is ridiculous too, so don't single out Ruddess.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 2, 2011)

Album cover is sick. This song is boring as all fuck, but possibly a step in the right direction man. I liked every album but the last one, and I dont mind this song. Seems less heavy/aggressive, but each album needs to be different to be worth listening to. Hoping this is a weaker track on a good album.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 2, 2011)

What i've heard them say is that they try to be progressive, melodic and heavy every time they make a record. That's what I really like them about. While I love the music I certainly like to think where can i find those elements. It sometimes goes to overthinking ofc but at least I enjoy analyzing it.
I won't comment on whether they do on this one but that seems to be the guideline they go with wether you like it or not. And i'm afraid one can not please everyone. 

Off to listen to the song--->


----------



## Kwirk (Jul 2, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Album cover is sick.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 2, 2011)

Kwirk said:


>



Check out Symphony X's "V" and Spocksbeard's album "V". Same name, same record label, same album cover, both their 5th albums, same LENGTH. Though they say it's coincedince, this seems more like DT paying homage to Supertramp (or the artist at least.)


----------



## Defsan (Jul 2, 2011)

Over the past few CDs, Petrucci has been trying way hard to sound heavy and evil, with an increasingly "active" tone on his guitar. This is a standard Dream Theater song, but I'm glad to hear that his tone is better. There are some "try hard" moments, but there are some legitimately great riffs (4:37). Good song overall; I'm excited for the new record!


----------



## Kwirk (Jul 2, 2011)

Defsan said:


> Petrucci has been trying way hard to sound heavy and evil, with an increasingly "active" tone on his guitar.


Probably Portnoy's direction.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll say this: if this is the Constant Motion / A Rite of Passage fist pumping metal single of the album, this will be their best album to date. If it is the Glass Prison / Home metal epic of the album it will be at least another excellent return to form.


----------



## datalore (Jul 2, 2011)

Harry said:


> Eh, this song just continues to reinforce my thoughts of that apart from a few songs here and there from 2000 to 2007 (usually about one to two good songs per album), the band has just about been musically kaput since 2000.



+1, except I'd say 2002. I couldn't connect with anything after SDOIT.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jul 2, 2011)

ilyti said:


> I'll say this: if this is the Constant Motion / A Rite of Passage fist pumping metal single of the album, this will be their best album to date. If it is the Glass Prison / Home metal epic of the album it will be at least another excellent return to form.


If this is the fist pumping metal single then the album definitely will be really proggy, which could be a good or a bad thing, but the last few singles were some of the weaker tracks so this may be as well. If this is the big epic song then the rest of the album is going to be even more of a letdown then I thought.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 2, 2011)

I instantly noticed that JL's voice was a lot clearer, and it sounded a lot less annoying (someone else mentioned that in this thread too). It's a huge improvement over the past few albums and that's really the only thing that I had a problem with. Call me crazy but I LOVE over the top wanky stuff, and this isn't even that bad.
I do somewhat agree though that this wasn't a very memorable song, but after all, it is the *single* so I doubt it's going to be their best song on the album. I'm excited.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jul 2, 2011)

Let me start by saying, I am not nor have I ever been a member of the Dream Theater fanclub. I've just never gotten it... to me, they've never been any more progressive than Rush or Yes, and much less metal than, well, much of anything going on around them. Even as a drummer, I found Portnoy's drumming to be unimaginative, and LaBrie's vocals shudder-worthy. Not to mention finding ragtime-piano-prog-rock enough to want to kill babies. Cute, helpless, kitten-holding babies.

Having said that...


I've listened to this track... um, five or six times now? I'm enjoying the FUCK out of it. LaBrie's voice does NOT sound like a poor man's Geddy or Jon for a change, the synth sounds, while a bit dated, fit the tune and the tone (both of the song and of the bass and guitar), the bass sounds freaking fantastic! Petrucci's tone and playing NEED no mention.

The drums... the mix (on YouTube) is very dry, definitely, but I don't find it horrible. The snare is VERY much Mangini's sound. Petrucci may have written the parts, but there are definitely fills and rhythms that are classic MM.

This may actually be the first DT album I ever buy. Picking Mike Mangini for the band was a class move, and piqued my interest, but this song has me ready to reach for my debit card. Well done, Dream Theater.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 4, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Check out Symphony X's "V" and Spocksbeard's album "V". Same name, same record label, same album cover, both their 5th albums, same LENGTH. Though they say it's coincedince, this seems more like DT paying homage to Supertramp (or the artist at least.)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 4, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


>


I honestly think they doesn't even look that much alike. Desert and a man with a black dress, c'mon!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 4, 2011)

I was hoping for a refreshed DT sound now that Portnoy and his OCD have left, somewhere between Images and Words and their newer stuff, and that's pretty much what I got. Love it, and am excited for the new album. Hopefully the final mix will be better as it sounds like Myung is back to playing as opposed to whatever happened one the last two albums.


----------



## thedonal (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally a second listen.

It's definitely a grower- and a fast one at that! The vocals sounded better this time.

I do wonder though, if JP was playing Diablo or Diablo 2 when he wrote that intro! 

I agree with the comments re sounding like Pull Me Under but with a modern slant.

Looking forward to the ablum even more now!


----------



## samu (Jul 5, 2011)

I've really enjoyed this song from the first listen. It's not needlessly self-indulgent, it doesn't have any shitty Portnoy backing vocals, and Petrucci sounds great. 

Although the intro sounded a bit like a Pull Me Under ripoff and the drum sounds could be tweaked a little bit, overall this made me even more excited to get my hands on the finished product.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 5, 2011)

First Dream Theater song I've really got into. I like all the musicians in the band, just that I've never really felt their songs sounded cohesive or interesting before. This is sounding a lot better, though I would like something a little heavier.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 5, 2011)

I never found pull me under listening to this but I got to admit now that you all mention it I can see why. First thing that came to my mind of this one is Opeths 'Coil'. The clarity of the sound is pretty similar. Next thing was ofc the reduced distortion in the guitars. Can't say wether its better than the old "heavier" sound (because I like them both) but I have to say I nowadays put DT and Maiden almost in the same cathegory in 'heaviness'. So, keeping that in mind I have to like where this is going. 

What comes to maiden in this song is the riff before the bass breakdown at 3 min. Pretty much 'Moonchild' for me. And then there for me there is some LTE and SDOIT things going on. Just love the way they process other artists ideas onto another level. It's like getting another view on the idea or riff.

And I have to say that after reading some Finnish forums about the same subject I felt like in heven while reading to this thread. The amount of trolls, haters, overpovered fanboys (worse than me) just makes it impossible to read. Here everyone is being somewhat objective, not only in this but in every thread. And the difference is HUGE. Please, never change SSO :')


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

The camera is not awesome enough for the solo ? His solo approach was very.. Peart.. to say the least.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 6, 2011)

On an interesting note: Dream Theater Concert Setlist at Ippodromo Capannelle, Rome on July 4, 2011 | setlist.fm
Apparently they're playing one song from each record (2 from Images and Words), which is something completely new to them. They now have complete freedom to play whatever songs they want.
I saw somewhere that Portnoy had a setlist system, in which he knew what songs were played in what venue in order not to repeat them, thus playing different songs every time so if a fan came to every show he/she (but, let's face it, mostly he) wouldn't hear the same song twice. 
I'm sure the rest of the guys didn't quite agree, or else they would've perpetuated it. I would love to see them play Under a Glass Moon, Caught in a Web, Endless Sacrifice and Fatal Tragedy, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 6, 2011)

Goro923 said:


> I saw somewhere that Portnoy had a setlist system, in which he knew what songs were played in what venue in order not repeat them, thus playing different songs every time so if a fan came to every show he/she (but, let's face it, mostly he) wouldn't hear the same song twice.



Oh yeah, amazing what he did using Excel. Good idea, but it kept the lists from getting too varied. I like this setlist, I usually hate it when a band ignores any of their albums (unless that album was particularly bad, i.e. new Morbid Angel)


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ It also involved the band knowing their entire library in performing shape.  Kind of insane really.


----------



## deadcricket (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, that was boring. I thought perhaps they'd do something new and interesting now that Portnoy was gone. You know, take a chance, let their music grow a bit. Alas, no. Nothing about that song got me excited. It sounded flat to me; no energy and no passion. Meh.


----------



## TimTomTum (Jul 10, 2011)

So, I am finally back from The Night Of Prog in Germany/Loreley.
First awesome fact: They came in to one of the most epic tracks I know:  Dream is Collapsing by Hans Zimmer (my favorite movie composer evaaar  
As already said, they had a good mix of songs. Mike Mangini was playing everything so well! When James was introducing him to the crowd, they cheered and screamed. The screen was showing his face and he was so humble and pleased. Seems to be be a really nice guy and an awesome player!
My friend who is a drummer claimed that he noticed some small mistakes - whatever he's/was a Portnoy Fanboy  Infact, I heared much more sloppiness when listening to Petrucci and Rudess.
I was a bit dissappointed regarding Petrucci's sound: His cleans were sounding muddy, so I didn't even recognized "On the back of angels". "Caught in a web" was the only 7 string song in the set and hell ... his sound was so muddy, I wasn't able to hear the chords, just deep noise. His 6 string songs sounded great, no idea why 
Anyway, they played "The Count of Tuscany" as a encore and that was the BEST song they could have chosen. I love that track man, best song on the new/old album! 

So, to sum it up, it was a really nice concert! Shortly after DT played we were leaving cuz anathema wasnt our music. We were told to use a shuttle bus to get back home. So we were standing outside and waiting while a big bus arrived. Yeah, long story: DT's touring bus  Some secongs later JP was coming along and I finally got my autograph and me and him on one picture!

Successfull evening


----------



## thedonal (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally, the song I'd love to see them play again is Voices. One of my favourite DT songs and one of my favourite JP solos.

I am hoping they'll release 1 more song before the album too- just to keep the buildup going!!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice review of the album:

rich-wilson.com

Seems like Muyng has got his finger laid down on the lyrics again.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## iamrichlol (Jul 29, 2011)

Saw them live last week in Wolverhampton, was my 3rd time seeing them there. 
I'm not such a diehard DT fan anymore, but fuck, those guys sure can play.
I really like the new song as well, and mike Mangini is an absolute machine...
heres hoping for good things!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 5, 2011)

New snippet.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 5, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Nice review of the album:
> 
> rich-wilson.com
> 
> Seems like Muyng has got his finger laid down on the lyrics again.





> both in the songwriting, the production and the mix  with all members of the band (including the normally reserved John Myung) contributing *strong melodies* and lyrical concepts



That strong melodies bit has me very excited.



> Progressive metal as a genre has a sliding scale between the two poles, and the material here veers more towards the prog, which many would say was no bad thing. The growling vocals have vanished to be replaced with typically complex DT musicality and countless melodies, and critically the album is not immediately gratifying, and requires several listens in order to fully grasp exactly what the band have achieved here.
> 
> 
> Breaking All Illusions which contains John Myungs first foray into lyric writing for many a year. It also showcases Myungs talent as a bass player  which many have claimed has been left in the background in the recent past  and its a pleasure to hear him so prominent in the mix once again.




So much in that article has me too excited for my own good.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 12, 2011)

New snippet once again. The chorus seems so chill!


----------



## Kwirk (Aug 12, 2011)

That snippet is better than the entire Systematic album. Although the mix is pretty bad.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 12, 2011)

Kwirk said:


> That snippet is better than the entire Systematic album. Although the mix is pretty bad.



Yea, the mix is the only thing I don't like about it - might be youtube, but still. It's better than the pre Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulance production mixvice though.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 12, 2011)

The new snippet gives me more hope. Sounds like I&W put through a Systematic filter.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's a full album preview. Don't know if it's legally uploaded to youtube though.


----------



## Neptical (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm stoked on this album actually. I think Mike Mangini was a perfect fit for the band. Coming from a fan since the day I&W's came out. It's nice to see that through all the crap the music industry has been through since the release of that album that this band has survived this long. They still got a long ways to go before they catch up to my favorite band in the world......R-U-S-H!!


----------



## s4tch (Aug 31, 2011)

Neptical said:


> ...Coming from a fan since the day I&W's came out....



I also like them since I&W, Awake is my fav album ever, but... To be honest, I didn't like any entire DT album since ToT. There are a couple of good songs on every CD, but their latest works are pretty predictable. Sorry to say that, I don't mean to offend anybody's taste, but I really do think that Portnoy was right to say that the band needed some break to have some rest and to get some inspiration. I also have concerns about Rudess being in the band... I keep listening to their early works anyway.

BTW, Rush is a way more consistent band, they have no weak albums.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 31, 2011)

s4tch said:


> BTW, Rush is a way more consistent band, they have no weak albums.



I have to agree here, different but each has their charm. I would say since their return they have been stronger than ever too. I am really looking forward to this one. Vapor trails while it could have been mixed better was awesome and S&A was amazing. 

I am really liking what I have heard of this DT album though, I also really enjoyed black clouds though. Systematic chaos to me was a relatively weak album though. Constant Motion being the only one that stands out in my memory.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 31, 2011)

s4tch said:


> BTW, Rush is a way more consistent band, they have no weak albums.



DT has weak albums? I didn't know that.


----------



## s4tch (Aug 31, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> DT has weak albums? I didn't know that.



OK, let's put it this way: while Rush have no big ups-and-downs, they are one of the most consistent bands around, almost all of their albums are equally great (Counterparts being the best of them all), DT have some classics (I&W, Awake) and some weaker albums _by their standards_ (SC, 2nd disc of 6degrees). They could do better than SC, and they proved it with Black Clouds - though it was not perfect by any means, it had much better songs than SC.

I insist that I do not want to hurt any DT fanboys' feelings (me being one of them, too ), so I won't share my opinion about the new samples.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 31, 2011)

Harry said:


> Eh, this song just continues to reinforce my thoughts of that apart from a few songs here and there from 2000 to 2007 (usually about one to two good songs per album), the band has just about been musically kaput since 2000.
> Jordan's playing in particular has really really ruined it for me.
> I absolutely cannot stomach his lack of tastefulness and horrible sounding synth patches that absolutely grate on my ears, it's just too much for me.
> 
> ...



This pretty much sums it up. Rudess is an ego out of control, no one can stop his hideous synth patches and he rams them home at every opportunity that presents itself. 

Here is a representation of the Rudess approach to contributing to a song;

Intro - horrendous noodling
pre-verse - cheese / strings
verse - double the guitar adding extra notes where not needed with a sawtooth patch
chorus - cheese / strings
solo section - a jukebox style selection of patches, each worse than the last, with tasteless overplaying
chorus - more cheese
outro - more noodling, some more cheesey strings

So predictable, and terrible to listen to. I can't stand listening to the Rudess Tension Experiment albums either, in everything he does, he has to be voice shouting the loudest. Portnoy might have talked the talk but Rudess has been poisoning the creatively bankrupt DT for years! I quite enjoyed Moore and Sherinians work with DT (a time when the band still had some creativity, probably not a coincidence), I think a keyboard player with less ego and more focus on adding to the song could be a real shot in the arm for DT, in much the same way that cutting Portnoy has really cut away some of the dead wood.

However, I think it will take time for them to really get into the swing of writing without Portnoy, as evidenced by this flat and lifeless sounding track they have put out. I know being "progressive" means making music that is not necessarily catchy but I draw the line at not memorable, which is exactly how I'd describe this latest track. It could be any of the dull, generic DT-by-numbers songs from their last few albums. On the plus side, at least it's not as stupid as "The Count of Tuscany". As individual musicians they seem to have become stale as well as a band. I think that as young guys they were probably pretty excited about the music and that shone through in their compositions and their playing. These days, everything seems so forced, even the positivity, to the point that to me, it's very faux.

While DT have been dead in the water for a long time now (probably 13 years in my reckoning) they do have a chance to at least make up a little for some of the dreadful albums they've made over the last few years. However, I think as long as Rudess is in the band he will weigh them down like a boat anchor, and I can't see him going anywhere soon.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 31, 2011)

Yet another DT snippet:

Dream Theater se la jouent grands seigneurs - Ondes de Rock

What can I say? Be-a-u-ti-ful.


----------



## Adari (Aug 31, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This pretty much sums it up. Rudess is an ego out of control, no one can stop his hideous synth patches and he rams them home at every opportunity that presents itself.
> 
> Here is a representation of the Rudess approach to contributing to a song;
> 
> ...



I disagree with everything you just said.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 31, 2011)

Adari said:


> I disagree with everything you just said.



I second this.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> I second this.



I third it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 31, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> I third it



I...quad this.


----------



## Neptical (Aug 31, 2011)

I _like_ DT, like I said above, been a fan since I&W's came out...but,I've never been a big enough fan to become a fanboy, but I appreciate everything JP can do. If I ever wanted to model myself off of anyone, it would be Alex Lifeson by a long shot. That man has *everything *I look for in a guitar player..or musician.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 1, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Yet another DT snippet:
> 
> Dream Theater se la jouent grands seigneurs - Ondes de Rock
> 
> What can I say? Be-a-u-ti-ful.



Holy crap, that was REALLY freaking nice!

I agree, Rudess' weirdness can be pretty out of control sometimes, but the track posted in Kukkuviipale's link really illustrates what kind of emotions he's capable of invoking. I mean, the piano in that song is GORGEOUS, like "State of Grace" or "Hourglass" gorgeous! It starts off relatively plain, but the phrasing towards the end of the clip is just awesome.



dragonblade629 said:


> I...quad this.



I fifth it. Especially the bit about The Count Of Tuscany. That's one of my favorite songs of the past 10 years.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 1, 2011)

Can a mod delete this post? Added it to the above.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This pretty much sums it up. Rudess is an ego out of control, no one can stop his hideous synth patches and he rams them home at every opportunity that presents itself.
> 
> Here is a representation of the Rudess approach to contributing to a song;
> 
> ...


 
Some interesting views in there.

As per my previous comments on the matter, I do think that Rudess overlabours things a little in places (the way he pitch-bends up to so many notes by at least 4 semitones is beginning to grate). I feel more like he's wanting to be the guitarist in the band. I think his performance on the intro to Octavarium on the Score DVD particularly demonstrates this (though I do love that song and that performance regardless). 

He still does great things though and I do like him being in the band. I just feel like sometimes he's just trying a little too hard.

I don't think the band have been stale in the last 13 years at all- there have been some amazing moments and some less amazing moments. 

I've actually enjoyed some of the mellower songs on recent(ish) albums, such as Don't Let a Day Go By and Wither. Also, Forsaken was a refreshingly straightforward, concise song. I know they're epic prog-metal and that doesn't really cover concise, but it's nice to break things up this way from time to time.

I just find that when these things start getting a bit much for me- I just go and listen to something else completely different for a while. Too much DT really can be too much sometimes!


----------



## decypher (Sep 1, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> This pretty much sums it up. Rudess is an ego out of control, no one can stop his hideous synth patches and he rams them home at every opportunity that presents itself...



Haha, nice post, I don't agree on all, but his earlier piano interludes and the must-be-obscure!-lead sounds on some of the recent songs really can be quite annoying, and the cheese wars between him and LaBrie on songs like "The Answer lies within" and "Wither" are awful... on the other hand I don't think that any DT material will ever impress me as much as When Dream and Day unite... did - but they still do release interesting stuff.


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 1, 2011)

Just heard Bridges in the Sky in full. Fucking awesome song. Renewed alot of hope ADTOE will kick ass.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 2, 2011)

I am being blown away right now....

I couldn't resist temptation.


----------



## Xplozive (Sep 2, 2011)

neither!!! not enjoying build me up break me down. sounds almost nu-metalish i dunno. cant wait to have the physical copy on my doorstep next week sometime though!


----------



## AySay (Sep 2, 2011)

0:50-1:20


Someone in DT is a FF VIII fan...and made it known on Bridges in the Sky.


----------



## DLG (Sep 2, 2011)

DT ripping off stuff? You don't say?


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 2, 2011)

AySay said:


> 0:50-1:20
> 
> 
> Someone in DT is a FF VIII fan...and made it known on Bridges in the Sky.





How the hell does someone remember a near 15 yr old game well enough to notice that!?


----------



## Espaul (Sep 2, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> How the hell does someone remember a near 15 yr old game well enough to notice that!?



It is released on PS3 store so one have to play it again 
And it is an awesome game


----------

